# Report a Post



## massie1

I'm still new to the group, and I haven't figured out yet how to include the icon to report a post in the title bar.  Where do I find the information on this.

Thank you.


----------



## cuchuflete

massie1 said:
			
		

> I'm still new to the group, and I haven't figured out yet how to include the icon to report a post in the title bar. Where do I find the information on this.
> 
> Thank you.


If you look above this message, and to the right, next to the post #1, you will see a red and white triangle. Click on that to report a problem post.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## massie1

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> If you look above this message, and to the right, next to the post #1, you will see a red and white triangle. Click on that to report a problem post.
> 
> regards,
> Cuchuflete


 I don't necessarily want to report a bad post, I'm just trying to find out how to include the icon with my posts.

Thank you.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Massie,

The icon in question is part of the forum software infrastructure.  There is no need to include that icon with any particular post, as it is available to all members in every thread every posted.

Perhaps I am not understanding your intent.  Is there a reason why you want to duplicate this image in your individual posts?  I'm sure you could find a copy of this icon somewhere on the web, and use it as an avatar, but it would not be linked to the system software, and would only be confusing to anyone who might try to use it to report a post.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## massie1

I was just wondering why when I look at everyone else's post, the icon is right there, beside the post number, but doesn't appear in any of mine.  Do I need to change any settings in my profile?

Thanks.


----------



## cuchuflete

It is appearing now.  Sorry I had misunderstood.  It doesn't show up in mine, I suppose to avoid inadvertent auto-notification!

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## massie1

Domo arigato gozaimasu


----------



## cuchuflete

massie1 said:
			
		

> Domo arigato gozaimasu


No hay de qué.


----------



## cuchuflete

> Reply With Quote  Quick reply to this message
> 
> #7   *Report Bad Post*   IP
> Unread Today, 09:45 AM
> massie1's Avatar
> massie1 massie1 is online now
> Member


"Proof" that it is visible to me, in YOUR posts!


----------



## massie1

I believe you, but I can't see it.

Wait, I think I just woke up.  I've read one of your previous replies: "Sorry I had misunderstood. It doesn't show up in mine, I suppose to avoid inadvertent auto-notification!" and I think the light went on.  The icon does not appear in on'e own post, but is visible to all other members - that way, you can't report your own bad post.

Now I understand.  Better late than never.

Thank you for your patience and all you help.


----------

